# gfortran42 disappeared



## kb6rxe (Feb 12, 2009)

I recompiled and installed gcc42 and gfortran42 didn't get installed 
It appears to have been removed from the plist. 

Did somebody decide not to support FORTRAN anymore in gcc42?


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Feb 12, 2009)

Sort of an answer, if you need it to compile something, 
[cmd=]cp -iv /usr/local/bin/gfortran43 /usr/local/bin/gfortran42[/cmd]
might work.  Then if you don't need it, you can delete the latter file [cmd=]/bin/rm -iv[/cmd] for safety.


----------



## gchnhn (Nov 1, 2010)

I find the same thing ^^^
I installed g95 via pkg_add and it still works badly, it always tell me lf


----------

